# Q Re 585 Steerer cap



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi all

New to the forum and love that I found a LOOK specific forum.

I have picked myself up an NOS 585 Proteam frame- wanted a lugged carbon frame and cant justify a C59 or a Impec for something new...and the 695's now have caught my fancy even if I could.

So question relates to making sure I have all the bits right to put the bike together.
Fork is already installed but it has no cap for the steerer.
It seems like the expander plug is in there already

No manuals etc so no idea on whether I am missing anything.

Can I just use any old 1 1/8th steerer cap with an appropriate bolt?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

This hopefully shows a pic of what I can see.


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing????


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully someone else can confirm this, but if your frame has the Look Headfit headset system (and from the picture, it looks like it does), I don't think there should be a plug in your steerer. At least mine doesn't have one. Look makes a proprietary cap that fits in the top of the steerer. It's a lot like a rubber plug for the end of your handlebars.

I'll bet the previous owner tried to use a regular top cap, and needed the expander to hold it. Unlike conventional threadless headsets, the look system doesn't tighten or adjust via the top cap. You use a Shimano BB tool on the headset at the top of the headtube.

The Look part number for the top cap is below - I saved it from a previous thread thinking I would want to order some spares someday, since it gets a little ragged every time you pry it off. You'll probably want to get that expander out of there if you can. I've read here it's not a good idea to have them installed with a system like this. If you search this site or others for Look HeadFit, you should find lots of information about this sytem. If you have a look dealer in your area you might consider talking to a mechanic there as well. I wouldn't expect a mechanic at a non-Look dealer to know what to do with a HeadFit-equippped bike.

Hope this helps.

"Look part # DTFO/0 267 015 is the very top finishing cap only, if that's what you need. This is a quantity of 5, so a dealer pack. Presumably a retailer would sell individually."


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

That Ppopp. From your description I would say it is the Headfit as it has a collar with a notched system and without any tension in the plug the fork is not going anywhere.

I will track down a Look dealer in town and see about the finishing cap.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Hux - If you manage to get your hands on a pack of the Look top caps and want to recover some of your costs (apparently they come in a pack of 5), I would be interested in buying a couple from you. Let me know.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

It looks like Ppop got it right. Headfit and no expander plug. You only need the little plastic Look top cap and that's it. Also, I agree on getting that expander plug out of your fork. Easy fix and congrats on the new 585. They're a great do-it-all race bike.


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

Ppopp,

Went into a local Look dealer and asked if they had any. Went and dug through their spares pulled one out and gave it to me.

No cost other than a chat about Look bikes and how nice the 585 is and when was I going to upgrade to a 695 DI2


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

did you get the plug out?


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

sp3000 said:


> did you get the plug out?



Not yet. Got part of it out. Its not one of the FSA style friction plugs but some form of multisegmented expander that a screw wedges out. Got the larger screw piece out but there is the alloy expanded segments still in place. Will see how I go.


----------



## hux (Oct 30, 2011)

Got the old plug out. Used a tap to get some bite into the alloy of the expander and then used an M10 bolt to just work the expander back up gently.

Bike is now together and so smooth (see the gallery pics)


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Great news, I'm glad you got it out, that would have driven me crazy!


----------

